# A Couple More Awards from Winter Carnival



## paphreek (Feb 3, 2014)

Here are a couple of AOS awards we received:

Paph delenatii fma. album 'Deerwood' AM/AOS





Paph Barbilight 'Less Filling' CCM/AOS While the plant is not really small, the barbigerum influence helps the plant to grow multiple growths and spikes.






I will try to post more photos when time permits


----------



## fibre (Feb 3, 2014)

:clap: congrats Ross, well done :clap:


----------



## abax (Feb 3, 2014)

Ooooooo lovely blooms and big ole congrats!


----------



## atlantis (Feb 3, 2014)

The delenatii is lovely. Nice plant as well!

Congrats for those awards.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2014)

Congrats! Thanks for sharing. 
(subliminal message to come)
.
.
.
Send NYEric some album Barbies..


----------



## Justin (Feb 3, 2014)

congrats!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 3, 2014)

Congrats Ross! I like the Barbilight, and it's clonal name.


----------



## paphreek (Feb 3, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> Congrats Ross! I like the Barbilight, and it's clonal name.



I've got another Barbilight that has nice form and I've already given it the clonal name: 'Tastes Great'


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 4, 2014)

:clap: Bravo Ross !!!! Jean


----------



## Orchid-fever (Feb 4, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 4, 2014)

paphreek said:


> I've got another Barbilight that has nice form and I've already given it the clonal name: 'Tastes Great'


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice job Ross


----------



## paphreek (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## bigleaf (Feb 5, 2014)

Congrats Ross. Great show.


----------



## paphreek (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks, Peter


----------



## papheteer (Feb 7, 2014)

Those awards a very well-deserved!!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 7, 2014)

Those awards couldn't have gone to a better couple. Congratulations!!


----------

